# Help, please, with my password



## dobo38 (Jul 20, 2008)

I know this is a dumb question and I've probably overlook where to do this, but where can I go to change my password to one that I can remember, or do we just keep the one that was issued to us?   I just joined yesterday.

Thanks so much.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 20, 2008)

Click user CP at the top, and then Edit Email and Password on the left side.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 20, 2008)

*I have never had to use my password more than once for this or any site. I put the site on my desktop and when I click on it up comes this site with the category list. I click on "General Cooking" and that's it.  If I were to be asked for my password I would have to look it up in my book.*


----------



## dobo38 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok, thanks.  I clicked "remember me" when I joined, also wrote my password down, so that should be all that's necessary.

Thanks.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 20, 2008)

It may log you off some time, and you may lose track of your password. It's probably better if you change it. It's not like it's a lot of work to do.


----------

